# Ouch! Don't modify your ebike in Italy



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

8,000 euro fine for a modified ebike... :yikes:

Bici elettriche modificate, il commissariato di polizia fa scattare i primi sequestri e le maxi multe | Qui Licata


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Harryman said:


> 8,000 euro fine for a modified ebike... :yikes:
> 
> Bici elettriche modificate, il commissariato di polizia fa scattare i primi sequestri e le maxi multe | Qui Licata


I'll remember to take the streamers off the end of my handlebars if I take my ebike to Italy.


----------

